# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  i just had a dream that felt like it lasted 2 days

## wwe101

It was crazy.  I'm not sure if it was two seprate dreams or just one.  Why does dream time seem so long sometimes...

----------


## yuriythebest

amazing! can you write it down- at least partially? I didn't have such long dreams (yet) but definitely had some pretty wacky (time-wise) dreams

oh and congratulations and I wish you many more such dreams (after some recovery time, that is  :smiley:  )

----------


## wwe101

thanks.  and i dont want to bore u with  it.  it made no sense at all.

it started with me and my freinds playing a video game then it went into a murder mystery  then i was out of school at walking home when i saw my teacher and we talked then i had to take these two kids home  then one of the kids wouldnt give me the driving wheel then we crashed and the dream just went on and on. ::D: 

ohh and nice to see you again yuri!

----------


## BigFan

> It was crazy.  I'm not sure if it was two seprate dreams or just one.  Why does dream time seem so long sometimes...



Well, according to Stephen LaBerge's books, when they measured dream time and compared it to Real Life time, they were within a second or two difference, so, the conclusion was that dream time is almost equal to real life time. Also, his explanation for these long dreams is that of time skip where it's similar to when you go to sleep at midnight and then wake up at 8 in the morning, so, in the dream something happens, time skips, something happens again, time skips, etc....  :smiley:  Hope that explains it. I've never had any of those dreams, but, they sound fun  :smiley:

----------


## Matt5678

One of my favorite prolonged dreams is when i felt as if i was in a dream for months.

It was really just 4-5 seperate dreams that i had in the same night. But I felt as if each new dream was a few weeks later than the previous

It rarely happens for me but when it does its quite fun

----------


## Artellus

I had a really odd dream like this too! It was a possible lucid considering one of the characters in the dream told me I was dreaming near the middle (too bad I didn't know about lucid dreams at the time). Anyway, I was punished for no reason by this mysterious emperor guy and had to spend 14 years in an old Egyptian-like settlement. The dream was about my 14 years in this place, and it did feel like a *long* time.

----------

